# SunSun Pumpen taugen die ?



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2015)

Habe bisschen nach stromgünstigen Pumpen geschaut.

Ich habe ja noch so einen OASE 5.1 rumstehen. Da dachte ich mir. Hey, Filter mal ein bisschen dein Teichwasser. Derzeit bin ich ja nur mit Pflanzengraben gut zufrieden. Schätze, wenn ich den 5.1 bei Volllast fahre, wird es wohl auf Dauerreinigen hinauslaufen. Dazu habe ich aber nur am WE Zeit. Also denke ich das ich nicht die vielleicht möglichen 8000 Liter dran hänge, sondern irgendwo mit 1000 bis 2000 Liter so nebenbei etwas Dreck aus dem Teich bringe.

Da gibt es eine SunSun NEO-280B SuperEco Teichpumpe welche bei 10 W so 1500 L/H bringen sollte.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/371244561909?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Oder eine SunSun 3600l/h 20W SuperECO Teichpumpe CTF3800 welche bei 20 W so 2500 L/H bringen sollte.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/371118571079?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Da ich das Rücklaufwasser durch einen 2-4 Kies laufen lassen möchte, will ich diese ca. 2 m zusätzlicher Bodenfilter auch nicht überlasten. Darf auf keinen Fall oberflächlich laufen.

Die oben genanten Pumpen, kann man die nehmen?

Was ist von den geringen Wattzahlen zu halten? Wunschdenken des Herrstellers.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Totto,
wenn die Pumpen von der Konstruktion her ähnlich zu den Oase Optimax-Pumpen wären, hätten sie eine geringere Förderhöhe. Die Leistungsangaben sind in diesem Falle vermulich immer noch fragwürdig (vermutlich würden sie für den Betriebsfall "keine Förderhöhe" passen, und nicht zur allgemeinen Konvention maximale Leistungsaufnahme).
Aus rein physikalischen Erwägungen sind die angegebenen Daten somit zugunsten des Anbieters dargestellt . Ich habe den Eindruck, dass hier Pumpen angeboten werden, die möglicherweise effektiver als die Oase Aquamax-Reihe sein könnten, wenn man das Kennlinienfeld anschaut (also besser als 10W/m³/h, aber schlechter als 7W/m³/h - rechne mal mit der doppelten Leistung). Also sind diese eine interessante Option für Dich, weil ich selbst keine Alternative kenne. Selbst wenn die Pumpen nicht so gut sind wie das Datenblatt, sind sie allemal besser als die marktüblichen preiswerten Alternativen. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle so ein Teil kaufen, und testen.


----------



## spike1 (28. Mai 2015)

Hi zusammen

Ich habe diese link hier letztes Jahr am Quarantäne Becken am laufen gehabt und bin voll zufrieden damit gewesen von der Wattzahl her passt gemessen 12W aber nicht ausgelitert  aber da kommt aber einiges raus musste aber auch keine höhe überwinden. Denn habe ich noch eine Rohrpumpe 16000 von Wiltec am laufen da passt die Watt Leistung auch läuft seit 3 Jahren durch ohne zu mucken

Kannste meiner Meinung Kaufen habe ja bisher nur gute Erfahrung damit gemacht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2015)

spike1 schrieb:


> Ich habe diese link hier letztes Jahr am Quarantäne Becken am laufen gehabt


Die hatte ich auch in der Auswahl, denke aber das die nicht so einfach 1m Teich versenkt werden kann.
SunSun CTP-2800 SuperEco Teichpumpe Bachlaufpumpe Teich 3000l/h 10W....Intressant ist da der Schieberegler


----------



## spike1 (28. Mai 2015)

Hi Totto

wie so solltest du die nicht in den Teich versenken können  die wirst auch in 2 m setzen können 
das mit den Schieberegler war der Ausschlag gebende Punkt für den Kauf meinerseits da ich die für mein Quarantänebecken nutze wenn ich es mal brauche

Gruß Frank


----------



## koichteich (28. Mai 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die hatte ich auch in der Auswahl, denke aber das die nicht so einfach 1m Teich versenkt werden kann.
> SunSun CTP-2800 SuperEco Teichpumpe Bachlaufpumpe Teich 3000l/h 10W....Intressant ist da der Schieberegler



N´abend,

ich hab auch die 2800er SunSun.seit 1 Jahr dran. Läuft einwandfrei in 1,2m Tiefe.

Hab den durchfluß nun reduziert um mehr Standzeit für die Bakki´s zu haben  

Ausgelitert etwa nun 1200 l/h bei ca. 35% Durchfluss am Schieberegler.

Saugt dennoch am Boden alles an 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2015)

Dann wird es wohl die SunSun CTP-2800 SuperEco *10W *werden.....wobei mit der SunSun NEO-280B SuperEco Teichpumpe könnte ich ggf auch einen Skimmer betreiben....

Was für ein Skimmer geht da dann ..... mal schauen.

Oder die SunSun 3600l/h *20W* SuperECO Teichpumpe Bachlaufpumpe Filterpumpe Teich CTP3800 und runter regeln....?


----------



## spike1 (28. Mai 2015)

ich hatte an meinen 1 Teich den am laufen wobei bei 3000 Liter kannst entweder am Boden o. über den Skimmer das Wasser ziehen beides zusammen

habe den Skimmer noch rumliegen bei Interesse kannst dich ja melden


----------



## maarkus (28. Mai 2015)

Die SunSun CTP-2800 SuperEco sieht sehr interessant aus. Ich möchte damit vielleicht meinen Bachlauf betreiben. Dieser zieht das Wasser von der Oberfläche aus dem Teich in eine Pumpenkammer am Ende des Baches. Es kann ruhig etwas schneller plätschern. Der Bachlauf ist im schnitt 20+cm tief, 40-50cm breit und 7m lang.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juni 2015)

Nur mal zur Info.

Habe jetzt die SunSun 3600l/h *20W* SuperECO Teichpumpe Bachlaufpumpe Filterpumpe Teich CTP3800 genommen. Habe eine PPI30 3cm dick Filtermatte darum gewickelt. Wie ein Bonbon mit Kabelbinder verschnürt. Will nicht das die ganzen Kleinsttiere da rein kommen und geschreddert werden. Nach meiner Erfahrung setzt sich eine 30er Matte nicht zu.  Habe auch seit Jahren so eine Matte um meine kleine Solarpumpe ohne Probleme.

Bringt bei ca. 5 m (3/4") Schlauch und einer Förderhöhe von 50-60 cm über dem Wasserspiegel über 10L in 40 sec. Also ca. 15 l in 60 sec / 900 l in der Std / 21.600 L am Tag. Denke es war ganz gut das ich nicht die ganz kleine genommen habe. Mein OASE 5.1 musste nach jetzt ca. 1 Woche noch nicht gereinigt werden.



maarkus schrieb:


> Die SunSun CTP-2800 SuperEco sieht sehr interessant aus. Ich möchte damit vielleicht meinen Bachlauf betreiben.


Ich denke dafür ist die *10W* zu klein.


----------



## maarkus (11. Juni 2015)

Habe auch die größere gekauft  
Habe sie noch nicht in Betrieb, scheint aber die bessere Wahl gewesen zu sein. Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht


----------

